# Catering on Oil rigs, large company's production kicthens.



## bernied (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a young Chef I have only been working in kitchens for under 2 years. I am interested on any information about becoming a commis or chef for something like oil rigs, cruise ships or large companies  catering for workers on various jobs with live in positions.  Where can I look about these types of jobs with live in accommodation possibly providing for partners/ girlfriends as well? Is there agency that deal with this type of thing? I have heard that earning potential is great and levels of work and training are excellent. Is it possible for someone with limited experience to gain such a position. 

If Anyone could help me and give me information it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

